# Where does everyone get the shelving units?



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm looking into getting a nice shelving unit to put several tanks on as I've seen some members here. Do you have some stores in mind where you get these.
I'd need them with adjustable shelves if possible and at least 36" long and 18" deep.

If you have some place in mind please let me know.

PS Canada


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Home Depot has the wire shelving units that alot of us use. I know they have the 4' ones with 18" wide adjustable shelves.

Sam's club will occaisionlly carry them as well at a pretty cheap price.


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

I didn't check home depot yet good idea!
I checked wallmart, canadian tire, and home hardware and they all had some units but not wide enough or not long or always had something missing.
Or just didn't seem like it would hold 4-6 tanks so I didn't take the risk.
I'll have a look at home depot tomorrow!



gary1218 said:


> Home Depot has the wire shelving units that alot of us use. I know they have the 4' ones with 18" wide adjustable shelves.
> 
> Sam's club will occaisionlly carry them as well at a pretty cheap price.


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Ta da!

Whitmor 4-Tier Supreme Shelving - Black : Target

Target's where i got mine... pretty steep pricing though.


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

I need something larger then that.
It's only 36" long and I'll be having 36" long tanks so it will hit the poles, and it's only 14" deep where as all my tanks are 18" deep.
that's my problem, I find many of those, but it needs to be larger, and sturdy.


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

Anoleo2 said:


> Ta da!
> 
> Whitmor 4-Tier Supreme Shelving - Black : Target
> 
> Target's where i got mine... pretty steep pricing though.


That is what I have, it is pretty nice, a little bit of a pain to get together tho. I got mine at walmart. If i remember right it was $49 something. A little word to the wise, the next day I went to homedpot and they where almost 50 bucks more.


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Ziggi said:


> I need something larger then that.
> It's only 36" long and I'll be having 36" long tanks so it will hit the poles, and it's only 14" deep where as all my tanks are 18" deep.
> that's my problem, I find many of those, but it needs to be larger, and sturdy.


Ah, sorry, I should have read the details more closely.


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

This unit has much larger dimensions, but it is also much steeper in price if you need multiples. Perfect Home Commercial Grade Decorative Wire 6-Shelf Chrome finish Shelving Storage Unit - 6T60184872C at The Home Depot

I am still contemplating on which units to buy myself. I kept finding shelves that were the exact length of my 40 gallon and the poles will get in the way so that I can't make it work. 

Good luck!!!

Crystal


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

I have the exact same problem.
I have 2 40 gals that I want to stack along with a few other tanks and the poles would get in the way like yours.
I'm looking at that shelving unit in your link.
Price is no really an issue as larger will be better and end up saving me money in the end anyways!
Thanks!



CHuempfner said:


> This unit has much larger dimensions, but it is also much steeper in price if you need multiples. Perfect Home Commercial Grade Decorative Wire 6-Shelf Chrome finish Shelving Storage Unit - 6T60184872C at The Home Depot
> 
> I am still contemplating on which units to buy myself. I kept finding shelves that were the exact length of my 40 gallon and the poles will get in the way so that I can't make it work.
> 
> ...


----------



## SJS (Dec 19, 2008)

Target and Costco have the same style shelving units. Costco's are more expensive but they are a stonger version.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

go to kingsnake.com and click events and find a reptile expo closest to you and theres useually a rack system creater of some sort thats how i got into my old custom rack systems i was at a local expo and went to the guy and explained to him the situation and the sized tanks i had and he wrote it down and about 3 days later called me told me how much it would be and how we could work out picking it up and we did it and it was cost effective and it even had controlled heating. they were so nice i used them for almost 5 yrs and was able to sell them for only 50 bucks cheaper then what i paid to have them made when i got out of the trade. or just check craigslist.org


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

costo or lowes. They have the metal racks usually in chrome. You can also get the garage style gorilla shelves. The gorilla shelves come in various sizes. I have both styles in my frog room.

Jason


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

i use a Muscle Rack 5500 series. i like it because the shelves are adjustable. i got it at lowes for like 70$. it looks just like this Maxi Rack brand... Maxi Rack 48"W x 24"D x 72"H Shelving Unit - Model MR-245 at Sears.com


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

that would work great for me actually.
Like you said the shelves are adjustable. 
Large shelves and I can place my tanks comfortably on there.

I don't have a Lowes here in Moncton NB though 
I see your link says sears, I'll give that a check!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Yow....be careful attempting a 4o gallon!!! Especially with those 60-80 dollar models from Tar-jhey. Costco ect. They are not made for real heavy stuff.

I would draw the line at a 20 gallon myself.

Oh...and make sure you have a rubber mallet to help sink those spacers and shelves together....and a level.

The nice thing about those wire bakers racks is the utility and tansportablilty of them.....very easy.

No worries about water damage or warping and they are self ventilating too!


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

I didn't find a wire bakers rack big enough yet.
And the 40Gal tanks you think will be too heave? 
They are not filled with water, I have one viv now that is a 40Gal and I find it weights nothing. I would have no use for a rack if I can't put that on since my smallest tank that I have is a 18x18x24. I'll keep looking at places to try to find a sturdy rack though.

The one in sears from my previous post that basshummper posted is almost 150$ so I think it would be decent quality.

OH, and the room has carpet flooring where the rack will be, is that good/bad?


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

definitely check the rating on the box before you buy any shelving unit. the Muscle Rack 5500 series that im using is rated for 5500lbs so i know im good there.

looking back at my sears link, Edsal looks like another good system similar to the maxi rack you can keep that one in mind to.


----------



## mokeys0 (Nov 27, 2007)

check out these from uline. they are expensive but come in a variety of sizes.
Industrial Shelving, Wire Shelving, Storage, Racks, Metal and Steel Shelving - Uline

eric


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

Is that a canadian company?
If not I can only start to imagine the price of shipping at the weight those racks are.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

the wire frame shelves are great and they do support the weight claimed (which is in some cases up to 300 lbs per shelf) however they do not tell you that the actual wire will not hold the tanks . it will bend and sag. you can fix this like i did by purchasing a sheet of 5/16 plywood (NOT MDF OR FIBERBOARD) and cut it to the shelf dimensions, then take a drill and 1.5 in. hole-saw bit (about $6 at hd) and measure a box in each corner at 1.5 in . take a straight line and mark an X through the box that you drew, corner to corner, and center your bit in the middle of the x. this will allow the shelf's legs to fit. this method ensures that you have a strong shelf that will support whatever you can throw at it. even a 40 gal 

james 
ps if you are interested in pics i think i can work that out later today


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I have been using these...
Costco - Seville 5 Tier UltraDurable Commercial Chrome Shelving System 
They have a 500 lb per shelf rating, and I have 40g breeders on them that have 3 inches of water in the bottom and weigh a ton but I see no bows or sags in the shelves. The best thing is that you can adjust each shelf in increments of 1 inch so you can set it up for any size tanks or storage and food cultures. It also makes it very easy to hang light fixtures for your viv's.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Why not just make something out of 2x4s. Or if moneys not a concern head over to to local welding shop get get something custom made.


----------



## alluringeli (Apr 20, 2009)

i got my shelving unit in lowes its a nice size and it was reasonable price. it also comes in black and silver and 3 different sizes for those of you that want more tanks. they also have them in homedepot. beware of the plastic ones they bend after awhile. lol


----------



## bruce (Feb 23, 2007)

I use the Home Depot grey heavy duty shelfs. They fit ten ten gallon tanks width wise per shelf so realistically one can have thirty tanks in a smallish space. I place 25 gallon verticals on top with two rows of tens underneath. Makes for easy care.
Hopes it helps.


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

You can get a Gorilla Rack shipped to your local Ace Hardware for free.


----------



## frogorf (Jul 16, 2008)

I briefly skimmed this thread. Has anyone mentioned Ikea? I have a 40 gallon and 2 20 gallons on an Ikea unit. It's 20 inches deep and each section is 3 feet long. You can add on as much as you want. Also adjustment heights for shelves are every 6 inches. There is corner shelf add ons for this unit aswell. it comes in wood or metal. Hope it helps.


----------

